# Do You Take Your "DSLR" With You Everywhere?



## klava (Jan 27, 2014)

I like the concept of having a body and a lens only, hence my Canon EOS 5D Mark III and Canon EF 50mm f/1.2 USM are the only kit I can carry with me for everyday us- but it's too much weight and bulk to carry everyday leading to lost of interest in taking pictures


----------



## weepete (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't. Especially when I'm going fishing


----------



## klava (Jan 27, 2014)

weepete said:


> I don't. Especially when I'm going fishing


Me too. I wish I do, though.


----------



## Ysarex (Jan 27, 2014)

Nope. I bought one of these so I'd have a camera I could take everywhere, and I do keep it with me always.

Joe


----------



## table1349 (Jan 27, 2014)

Nope, I have a real lfe.  A camera is not always part of it.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 27, 2014)

Depends on how you define "everywhere".  There are always at least two bodies and a basic lens kit in my truck...


----------



## MGRPhoto (Jan 27, 2014)

I used to but I got tired of lugging it around... I recently just picked up a Samsung NX300 though. Replaced my work EliteBook 8560w with an ASUS MeMO Pad FHD 10 LTE and replaced my full size backpack with a Lowepro StreamLine Sling. So I can now basically take everything with me everywhere I go. On the days I know photography is the primary activity I take my DSLR setup in a bigger backpack.


----------



## skieur (Jan 27, 2014)

No, a high quality pocket camera with a large sensor is a better size and weight choice on many occasions where a camera may or may not be used.


----------



## vimwiz (Jan 27, 2014)

if im going out at the weekend to town or on a day trip, yeah, otherwise no, my phone has a good camera. If i have my man-bag my T70 if often somewhere in it (I find the older 70s/80s SLRs with thier flatter squarer shape fit in such places much better than a compact dslr).


----------



## ronlane (Jan 27, 2014)

No, I don't take mine when I got to the bathroom. That would just be too obsessive.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 27, 2014)

ronlane said:


> No, I don't take mine when I got to the bathroom. That would just be too obsessive.



Not to mention probably illegal in Oklahoma.  Most everything else is.  :lmao::lmao::lmao:


Sorry there neighbor, couldn't pass that one up.


----------



## GlennT (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't in day-to-day life, but I have considered keeping the old body and a cheap lens in my truck.  There has been many mornings and evenings, to and from work, where I wish I had something to shoot with.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 27, 2014)

No, I rely on an iPhone for a number of social situations where it's easier to carry; I sometimes use the app called FastCamera, which shoots full-rez at VERY fast frame rates on the iPhone, and I will in lower-light situations, allow the iPhone to shoot 15 or 16 frames in 2 seconds or so, and go thru them later. THe issue is that the iPhone has a fast (f/2.8 or f/2.4,depending on model) lens, but the programmers left it so the shutter stays at a slooooow speed, such as 1/15 second, and at low ISO (base is 80, top is 1,000 ISO), so in lower-light indoor or outdoor scenarios, SUBJECT movement is a big problem. FastCamera takes what normally would be a 1- or 2-frame opportunity using the Apple camera application, and gives you 8 frames per second or so to choose from.

My Panasonic 10x Optical Stabilizer P&S has died, come back to life, died, then come back to life, and is now shooting in a lovely purple and white, so there went $399 down the toilet.

I went to BestBuy yesterday and looked at dozens of cameras...I liked the Sony RX100 a lot...and Ysarex's Samsung also is nice...


----------



## bc_steve (Jan 27, 2014)

I often do keep my camera (in a pelican case) in the truck when I am working.

But no I don't take it everywhere and I don't use it every day.  The title is different from the actual poll I see.


----------



## DorkSterr (Jan 27, 2014)

I used too. Got too heavy and gave me shoulder pain.


----------



## SCraig (Jan 27, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Nope, I have a real lfe.  A camera is not always part of it.



Agreed.  The only time I take a camera with me is when I'm going somewhere to use it.  Plus, out of the 15-ish years I've had cell phones with a camera in it I probably haven't taken a dozen photographs with all of them combined.  Photography isn't part of my everyday life, it's a hobby I enjoy when I want to.


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 27, 2014)

If I'm going on any sort of trip, I have it with me. I don't fly much anymore, so it's easy to pack all my gear into the truck.

If I'm going to be out and about all day, not returning home until the evening, I'll usually put a bag, with a minimum of the 5D and 24-70mm, in the truck.

I always have the G12 with me. It goes into the center console in the morning, and I take it out at night.

I always have a camera with me...


----------



## ronlane (Jan 27, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > No, I don't take mine when I got to the bathroom. That would just be too obsessive.
> ...



I hear ya. I haven't gotten into that part of the law yet, so you are probably right


----------



## e.rose (Jan 27, 2014)

Are you a new shooter?

That question is not at all meant to be demeaning, but I noticed that new photographers get this idea in their head that they have to carry their camera EVERYWHERE. All the time.

Or not HAVE to... but *want* to...

I went through it too.

I carried my DSLR with me every single place I went... like it was my purse. I actually DITCHED my purse and traded it in for my camera bag.

After a while the novelty of carrying it around wore off, because I didn't stop to take photos as much as I thought I would, and now I only take it with me if I know I'm going some place interesting (on a hike--and sometimes not even then, because sometimes it's just nice to enjoy nature and what you're doing through your own eyes--to a show... to a place I've never been before...). For everything else, I have my iPhone.

("GASP! YOU'RE RELYING ON YOUR IPHONE TO CAPTURE THOSE RANDOM GRAND MOMENTS?!")

Yes.

Because, like I said, unless I have INTENTIONS to go out and shoot something... most of the time I don't see things to shoot anyway.

And if the sunset is just REALLY *that* freaking beautiful... my iPhone does just fine.

Then again, I'm not a landscape/nature photographer, so maybe I view it differently. :sillysmi:


----------



## Tiller (Jan 27, 2014)

I've always got bodies with me...not always camera's.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 27, 2014)

My DSLR sits on a tripod in a room upstairs with homemade things that could be mistaken for photography equipment.  If I had a better DSLR that could focus in less than high noon clear skies on the Summer Solstice, I'd probably bring it with more. That being said, I do quite often carry a film camera on me, be it my Hassie 1600f or Minolta XG-SE or a post-restoration Rolleiflex. Or a combination of the above.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 27, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Depends on how you define "everywhere".  There are always at least two bodies and a basic lens kit in my truck...



Speaking of definitions... You mean camera bodies, right? :shock:


----------



## mmaria (Jan 28, 2014)

nope


----------



## Newtricks (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm retired, cooking and camera keep me sane (well, somewhat).


----------



## tecboy (Jan 28, 2014)

No, every time I bring my dslr with me, I have to keep my eyes on it all the times.  I keep worrying about it getting stolen.  I only bring my dslr whenever I need to.


----------



## klava (Jan 28, 2014)

e.rose said:


> Are you a new shooter?



No, I'm not- but I feel as if I'm missing something whenever I go without my camera.


----------



## spacefuzz (Jan 28, 2014)

Always. If I dont bring it I regret it.


----------



## MeddlinG (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes, since I boucht Black Rapid strap.


----------



## bribrius (Jan 28, 2014)

always have a phone camera with me. point and shoot maybe three days a week I bring it. Didn't bring it the other day, saw this great traffic accident. All I had was my phone to take pictures with. sigh...


----------



## Tom47 (Jan 28, 2014)

No but I should, or at least when I go for coffee in the morning.  I do carry a small camera when I hunt that fits into one of my hunting vests pockets it is really handy.  I also take my camera and backpack on my boat it has a cabin everything is stored under roof while on the water.  The only thing I do not take is a tripod or lens over 300mm their are useless on a boat.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 28, 2014)

ronlane said:


> No, I don't take mine when I got to the bathroom. That would just be too obsessive.



That was my first thought...but then I realized I *DID* take mine to the bathroom today. My bathroom window provides a great vantage point to take pictures of the birds near one of my feeders... :lmao:


----------



## paigew (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't take it everywhere with me. But I do shoot every day, and I have it with me pretty often.


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't... but tonight I wish I had.

I was leaving a restaurant.  It's "polar vortex II - the sequel" here in Michigan.  I'm walking outside and it's 0ºF (literally 0º -- it was 1ºF when I went in to the restaurant and the temps are still falling.)  

I see an absolutely massive bird swoop down and land on one of the giant snow piles that the snow plows pile up in the parking lots (you southerners have NO IDEA what I'm talking about, but everyone in a northern state knows exactly what these are.)    

It turned out to be a Snowy Owl.  All I had was an iPhone.  I actually use an iPhone... as a phone.  I make phone calls with it.  I detest texting.  I don't think much of the camera (in spite of what the Chicago Sun Times thinks).  I tried to get a shot with the iPhone anyway... it pretty much turned out like I'd expect an iPhone photo to turn out 3 hours after sunset in a dark parking lot in the frozen cold north.  

Snowy Owls only occasionally come this far "south" (as I refer to Michigan as "south" -- but mostly these birds live in the arctic and the younger adolescents will leave the arctic to live their first winter in the south part of Canada or extreme northern US states.  

I wish I could show you all a photo of it... but the iPhone photo was dark and blurry.  I could probably post it and declare that I saw a UFO or a ghost and be just as credible.  The white "blob" isn't really recognizable for anything.  It seems to be a requirement that UFO photos and ghost photos not be recognizable as anything.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 28, 2014)

I take it everywhere I intend on taking pictures of or at.  Other than that no, during the week I work.  I go in before sunrise and generally leave as the sun is setting so not much point in having the camera with me, I can remember what my cubical looks like well enough without immortalizing it in digital imagery.. lol.  Weekends though it's pretty much a constant companion.


----------



## IgsEMT (Jan 28, 2014)

Used to carry it. Over the summer bought $100 waterproof fuji  and it worked GREAT in a waterpark and on roller coasters. 
Ideally I'd prefer to have my SLRs but outdoor these little widget is awesome and allows me to enjoy the activities with family rather then gearsit the toys.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't bring my DSLR everywhere with me but always have something with me; usually a little point & shoot. If I am going out for the day to do something other than run errands or go to work then I will bring my DSLR along with me. Living in the N VA/DC area you never know what you might see.  I've had more than one occasion when I have been driving to or from work and had an old airplane fly over head while landing at the Udvar-Hazy Center (along with the shuttle, my office building is in the landing path and we went on the roof to see the shuttle coming in, it did multiple fly-bys before finally landing).  I've also seen hawks picking up dinner (pigeons) on the sidewalk on Constitution Ave in DC a few minutes after 5 with the sidewalk packed with people walking to metro after getting off work (talk about shocked faces when the people aren't expecting it, really wish I had my camera that time and could have been ready for it but you would never think of something like that happening).  I just figure you never know when there will be something that you want a picture of or when something important will happen (9/11 - I was on emergency standby but my brother went into DC to photograph how empty and deserted it was in the middle of the day, he got some excellent photos).


----------



## CmazzJK (Feb 6, 2014)

Like all my other hobby's I try to limit the amount of time I spend doing them to a healthy amount for two purposes.
1.  It keeps me coming back with a positive outlook and prevents them from feeling like a job.  2.  It keeps me from allowing it to become an unhealthy obsession.  I have learned my lesson from breaking rule number 2 with many other hobbies in my life.


----------



## 71M (Feb 12, 2014)

Thread: Do You Take Your "DSLR" With You Everywhere?: no



Derrel said:


> ..and Ysarex's Samsung also is nice...


 yea, that is nice!


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 12, 2014)

I used to carry it a lot more, but when I'm shooting I like to be focused on shooting, instead of casually shooting. So I felt like I was "missing out" on life because I was focused on pictures and camera settings. So- I often have a camera with me, but I also often intentionally leave it at home so I can live a little instead of observe.
All those impromptu moments are happily captured on my iPhone, and blurry or not the memories make me smile.


----------



## Solarflare (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes.

Any time its feasible, anyway.

Sometimes I just dont have the capacity necessary available.


----------



## bhop (Feb 14, 2014)

I alternate between my X100 and Leica M, but if I don't have either of those, it's just my Nexus 5 phone as a p&s.  I probably would take my better cameras with me everywhere, but my GF doesn't like it when I do that, so I settle for the phone a lot.  Luckily it has pretty decent quality.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 14, 2014)

I tend to keep my D7000 with either 50mm 1.8 or Nikkor 18-200 on it and they're usually in one of my back packs. Either camera specific or with a Camera cube.

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


----------



## skwty (Feb 14, 2014)

I do not.  But I did at one time.  And most times I wish I would.  At first I was getting so upset that I missed a great shot and the next time around the camera was on my hip with no results for the day.  Then I stopped doing it and noting good shots, locations etc, and making sure I had my camera when I was headed those directions.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 15, 2014)

Well, as I suspected, once I got a better camera, I've started taking it with me everywhere. Well, most everywhere. Never know when that exact right angle is going to pop up. What I REALLY should learn to bring is a tripod.... :er:


----------



## pgriz (Feb 15, 2014)

I have different tools for different situations.  My DSLR kit is with me for work, family situations, some vacation, some travel.  I've a waterproof/shockproof camera (D10) for when I am in or on water, or skiiing, or where I need something that won't get easily damaged.  For casual situations, I've got a G15 - small enough to slip into my pocket, good enough image quality for most snapshot/record shot situations, including family occasions, going out and casual travel.  And finally, for truly impromptu shooting, I've got my cell phone which is pretty much always with me.  The other aspect to the OP question, is that sometimes life does NOT have to be documented in an image to  be enjoyed.  In fact, trying to get the right shot may diminish your ability to fully participate in whatever's going on.  Everything has a time and place, and photography isn't always what you want to be doing.


----------



## treeafodo (Feb 15, 2014)

I bring mine everywhere I go, but it's usually inside the bag.


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 15, 2014)

I don't take my DSLR, although I just recently got a Fuji X100s and I now take that thing everywhere as a "just in case" camera. lol


----------

